# [Newbie] Dubbio nell'installazione, stage e cd

## effeuno

Una domanda forse stupida.....

Installo Gentoo dai CD avuti con Linux&C.

Chiedo: se mi sacrico dal mirror lo stage3 2004.1, lo copio su un Cd e poi

estraggo questo al posto del canonico stage3-x86-1.4-rc4.tar.bz2 presente dul CD della distribuzione.

Posso poi proseguire nell'installazione, o faccio un bel casino?????

Grazie se riscpondete anche se lo ritenete una stupidata.

Se si quali sono i vantaggi????

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

editShev: mettete titoli autoesplicativi nei topic che aprite, titoli vaghi, generici o non significativi sono inutili, confondono e rischiano di far ottenere l'effetto contrario di quello desiderato (aka "niente aiuti"). Qui ho già sistemato

----------

## flyinspirit001

se tiri giù lo stage aggiornato non vedo il problema..ma a quel punto tanto vale che ti tiri giu gli iso del 2004.1 e li installi completamente...no?

byez

----------

## effeuno

Il mio problema è che non ho una ADSL ma solo ISDN troppo lenta

----------

## effeuno

A tal proposito..... Voi mi consigliate lo stesso Gentoo anche se ho questi problemi di banda????

Vorrei provare con questa distro perchè mi sembra l'unica con cui ti senti "padrone del vapore" e puoi approfondire la conoscenza di Linux.

Cosa ne pensate??????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> A tal proposito..... Voi mi consigliate lo stesso Gentoo anche se ho questi problemi di banda????

 

Il problema poi saranno gli aggiornameti o quando vorrai installare un prgramma senza connessione veloce non e' il massimo comuque possibile

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Chiedo: se mi sacrico dal mirror lo stage3 2004.1, lo copio su un Cd e poi estraggo questo al posto del canonico stage3-x86-1.4-rc4.tar.bz2 presente dul CD della distribuzione.
> 
> Posso poi proseguire nell'installazione, o faccio un bel casino?????
> 
> 

 

Nessun casino. Puoi fare questa manovra anche da una Knoppix o da una distribuzione che é già presente nel tuo HD senza scomodare il glorioso LiveCD dal quale ho installato la mia gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Tieni presente che probabilmente alcune cose (system logger, boot loader) non sono nello stage3 e le dovrai comunque scaricare, quindi se non usi il set 2004.1 devi essere collegato in quel momento.

Per il resto, data la tua ampiezza di banda forse é bene trovare i due CD con la GRP e iniziare con quelli per poi eventualmente passare alla versione "full compiled"  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

Quindi ...... devo rinunciare.

Ancora una cosa: se io avessi una ADSL su un altro pc, vedi ufficio, posso aggiornarmi su quel pc e poi eventualmente trasferire su un CD.

Si può tentare in tal senso?????

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Quindi ...... devo rinunciare.

 

Beh é più complesso ma non é detto che devi rinunciare. Qui nel forum ricordo che c'é qualcuno che usa un 56k o l'ISDN 

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Ancora una cosa: se io avessi una ADSL su un altro pc, vedi ufficio, posso aggiornarmi su quel pc e poi eventualmente trasferire su un CD.
> 
> Si può tentare in tal senso?????

 

In questa guida spiega come fare: http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-offline.htm

Comunque se hai l'ADSL in ufficio scarica i due CD della 2004.1 (l'universal da 600 e passa mega e il packages), con quelli puoi fare tutta l'installzione offline.

Poi con 'aiuto della guida che ti ho indicato puoi vedere come fare per aggiornare tutto scaricando i pacchetti da un'altra postazione  :Wink: 

----------

## Marculin

io addirittura uso spesso il gprs  :Smile:  sarà lento ma quando dormi puoi far scaricare  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

I due Cd che trovo nel mirror????

Sono iso che poi devo masterizzare?????

Sono solo stage1 o sbaglio.??????

Io per la prima volta vorrei partire dalla stage3.

Vorrei chiarimenti se possibile.

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> I due Cd che trovo nel mirror????
> 
> Sono iso che poi devo masterizzare?????
> 
> 

 

Il LiveCD completo (con i vari stage e alcuni sorgenti base):

install-x86-universal-2004.1.iso

poi (il link é per la generica i686... se vuoi un'altra archittettura cambia directory):

packages-i686-2004.1.iso

----------

## effeuno

Ho un IBM Netfinity con 3 Scsi .

(18GB per Linux) Pentium II 350MHz.

Architettura i686 o sbaglio???

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Ho un IBM Netfinity con 3 Scsi .
> 
> (18GB per Linux) Pentium II 350MHz.
> 
> Architettura i686 o sbaglio???

 

Non sbagli, come risulta da [URL=http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_II_(Intel)]questa pagina[/URL].

Nel caso in futuro tu voglia ricompilare tieni presente che con 350MHz potrebbe impiegare un pò di giorni (se aggiungi anche KDE e OpenOffice molti giorni)....

----------

## effeuno

Grazie Randomaze....

Per curiosità mi dici che macchina usi per compilare Gentoo???? 

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   per i ..... molti giorni che mi attendono

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Per curiosità mi dici che macchina usi per compilare Gentoo???? 

 

Io uso un pentium4 M 2Ghz

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Per curiosità mi dici che macchina usi per compilare Gentoo???? 
> 
> 

 

AMD 2200+

Firefox, XOrg e librerie qt circa 1 ora cadauno

OpenOffice.org 5 ore circa

Il resto (non ho KDE) é stato più veloce  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

Grazie ancora a Randomaze.... La pagina postata è molto interessante.

Ancora alcune cose.

Per effettuare uninstallazione offline di Gentoo 1.4 da stage1 mi devo procurare tutti i sorgenti necessari.

Mi scaricaro lo snapshot del portage, e fin qui tutto chiaro.

Il problema è dove trovare la lista dei sorgenti necessari all'istallazione ovvero la lista necessaria per costruire il file mia_lista.list in modo da poter eseguire wget N i mia_lista.list per ottenere tutti i sorgenti.

Mi si dice che per ogni snapshot del portage servono files diversi (perchè nuovi snapshot del portage richiedono le versioni più aggiornate dei programmi). 

Domanda, come cavolo costruisco la lista ??????

Nella pagina postata questa parte mi è poco, o meglio, per niente chiara.

----------

## randomaze

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Domanda, come cavolo costruisco la lista ??????
> 
> Nella pagina postata questa parte mi è poco, o meglio, per niente chiara.

 

```

# emerge -pf base glibc baselayout texinfo gettext zlib binutils gcc ncurses > bootstrap.list

```

questo generà un file con righe tipo (vado a memoria):

```

http://sourceforge/pacchetto.tar.gz

```

devi editare (a mano) il file modificando le linee in modo che risultino tipo:

```

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pacchetto.tar.gz

```

Ok?

dopo ripeti gli stessi passi con

```

# emerge -pf system > system.list

```

Tuttavia, se vuoi un consiglio installa da stage3+GRP, dopo fai (direttamente) un "emerge sync" sull'ISDN (ci metterà una mezzoretta, penso).

Poi fai:

```

emerge -epf world > world.list

```

a questo punto editi la lista ottenuta (nello stesso modo visto prima), scarichi i files contenuti nella lista, li metti in /usr/portage/distfiles e dai il comando:

```

emerge -e world

```

dopo qualche giorno (data la tua CPU)  dovresti avere la stessa installazione che avresti installando da stage1, il tempo in più sarebbe quello dell'installazione GRP (una/due ore) ma ne guadagni in salute piuttosto che fare avanti e indietro con le liste....

Ok?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-offline.htm

----------

